# Question About Weeds



## mirrorblackout (Apr 14, 2020)

Is there anyway to plant the bigger, taller clumps of weeds? Whenever I try to plant weeds it's usually only one of the three smaller style weeds. I actually really like the way the weeds look and was wanting to be able to plant more around my island.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 14, 2020)

Best thing you can do is plant them wherever you want and time travel forward between 1 and 3 weeks.


----------



## mirrorblackout (Apr 14, 2020)

@ZekkoXCX so does it just take time for them to get taller?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 14, 2020)

mirrorblackout said:


> @ZekkoXCX so does it just take time for them to get taller?


Yeah


----------



## mirrorblackout (Apr 14, 2020)

@ZekkoXCX well that makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## wicked_hunter (Apr 16, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> Yeah


Are you sure? I’ve been wanting tall weeds for so long. 

First I just time travelled to September, thinking the weeds would grow taller or at least multiply. No change...

Then I planted about 250 weeds and time travelled to 2050 but still nothing... 

Please any advice would help...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 16, 2020)

wicked_hunter said:


> Are you sure? I’ve been wanting tall weeds for so long.
> 
> First I just time travelled to September, thinking the weeds would grow taller or at least multiply. No change...
> 
> ...


Not really sure why they wouldn't grow for you , if anything , if you TT forward you should be having a full session of playtime every time you load up your game instead of just just TTing forward to a certain date.

I remember TTing to 2050 too to do something , but none of my weeds grew up by just doing that.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2020)

I had weeds that grew tall a couple days after planting. I can't remember the exact date/time but it was pretty recent and no TT cheating required.

Sorta wish Isabelle would allow us to decorate with the weeds. They're so cool looking


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 16, 2020)

Zura said:


> Sorta wish Isabelle would allow us to decorate with the weeds. They're so cool looking



She does- I'm at 5 stars and have a ton of weeds, you just have to have a bunch of flowers/furniture to balance them out


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> She does- I'm at 5 stars and have a ton of weeds, you just have to have a bunch of flowers/furniture to balance them out


Sadly I don't have  the room for that sort of balance haha


----------



## wicked_hunter (Apr 17, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> Not really sure why they wouldn't grow for you , if anything , if you TT forward you should be having a full session of playtime every time you load up your game instead of just just TTing forward to a certain date.
> 
> I remember TTing to 2050 too to do something , but none of my weeds grew up by just doing that.





Zura said:


> I had weeds that grew tall a couple days after planting. I can't remember the exact date/time but it was pretty recent and no TT cheating required.



So the weeds only grow with normal time progression and don't whenever you time travel? It used to be one of the downsides of tting...
Plus i usually tt after i've done everything for the day (chat, fruit, rocks, shop, sometimes wood)


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

wicked_hunter said:


> So the weeds only grow with normal time progression and don't whenever you time travel? It used to be one of the downsides of tting...
> Plus i usually tt after i've done everything for the day (chat, fruit, rocks, shop, sometimes wood)


It could be affected by TTing, I was just saying it doesn't require TTing. Also, weeds show up in other games even if you don't TT. My NL town was on rich town and I often got towns of weeds every day


----------



## wicked_hunter (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, i stopped time travelling to see if the weeds will grow on their own over the course of the next week... I really hope they do.


----------



## wicked_hunter (Apr 26, 2020)

still no luck on growing tall weeds... please let me know if anyone finds a way...


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 26, 2020)

According to a friend who has the NH Guide, it says you can also water weeds, which was complete news to me. I think that helps to make them grow.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2020)

I planted weeds at my campsite, and in about 3 days they were fully grown


----------



## wednesdaylaw (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm having the same issue where none of my weeds are growing. New small weeds will pop up randomly but the old ones aren't growing any taller. I'm curious if there's some kind of maximum number of mature weeds? Because for me I'm going for a natural/rural look for my island, so there are probably over 100 weeds and I haven't been picking at all. For people whose weeds mature quickly do you not have many weeds on your island overall?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> She does- I'm at 5 stars and have a ton of weeds, you just have to have a bunch of flowers/furniture to balance them out


Same. I just realized I had 5 stars today when a jacob's ladder popped up. I wasn't even trying for five stars and have TONS of weeds all over town.


----------



## TY51 (Apr 30, 2020)

I had this exact problem with the small weeds not growing into tall weeds. BUT I managed to fix it! I don't TT and had a 5 star island with close to 400 small weeds (Isabelle doesn't seem to care about weeds for 5 stars). I wondered if there was some sort of 'weed limit' which stops them growing tall if you have too many as my friend had no issues with hers. I de-weeded my entire island and planted 5 new weeds and the next day they started growing taller again! I want an overgrown island so am slowly replanting the weeds and they are now growing normally.

TL;DR if your weeds are not growing into tall weeds, you probably have too many, try picking them all and then replanting a smaller amount.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 30, 2020)

I think they grow fully in three days. Try to pick them up and try again. If you don't mind, you could just TT 15 days forward.

About the 5 star island: I'm doing heavy TTing to get a villager in my campsite, and there are tons of weeds as you may expect, but even so I'm seeing a new jacob's ladder everyday


----------



## wednesdaylaw (Apr 30, 2020)

TY51 said:


> I had this exact problem with the small weeds not growing into tall weeds. BUT I managed to fix it! I don't TT and had a 5 star island with close to 400 small weeds (Isabelle doesn't seem to care about weeds for 5 stars). I wondered if there was some sort of 'weed limit' which stops them growing tall if you have too many as my friend had no issues with hers. I de-weeded my entire island and planted 5 new weeds and the next day they started growing taller again! I want an overgrown island so am slowly replanting the weeds and they are now growing normally.
> 
> TL;DR if your weeds are not growing into tall weeds, you probably have too many, try picking them all and then replanting a smaller amount.




ok, I just tried this and it does seem to work! I planted a few on the beach and they started to grow with next-day time travel. So maybe there is some maximum number of tall ones, I'll have to experiment. If so I guess I'll just have to be selective about where the tall ones go. I hope acnh adds some non-flowering plants that you can walk through since I like having the variety of seasonal texture that weeds provide.


----------



## Ams007 (Oct 13, 2020)

I have my island covered in transparent tiles so weeds don't grow everywhere,  I have a few weeds at my campsite and about 100 weeds on my beach...


----------

